# Win a Trip for 2 to Bimmerfest 2018 California



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Attention @AutoGuide.com : This is a website dedicated to domestic automobiles, Chevrolet Cruze in specific. 

Kindly never invite BMW people - or any non-GM people - to one of our events.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

> ELIGIBILITY: From the time of entry through the final date of prize fulfillment, each contest entrant and selected entrant must be a permanent lawful citizen and resident residing in the 50 United States, Canada or the District of Columbia, and be twenty one (21) years of age or older. VOID IN PUERTO RICO, THE U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS, IN ALL FOREIGN COUNTRIES OUTSIDE OF THE UNITED STATES,


Bummer


----------

